
I’m a healthy millennial. Getting Covid-19 was so much worse than I expected - laurex
https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2020/04/03/im-a-healthy-millennial-getting-covid-19-was-so-much-worse-than-i-expected.html
======
aazaa
Author was never tested, so it's impossible to know now what she had. A lot of
people are in the same boat.

Keep this in mind when looking at numbers.

~~~
sunstone
I've had the flu in the past that really kicked my posterior. Took about eight
weeks to feel fully recovered.

~~~
phillipseamore
Obviously the signal-to-noise ratio of those that have a bad episode of C19 is
much greater than those that just feel unwell or are completely asymptomatic.

